# New tool for cutting cold shingles.



## jasonpatton (Dec 17, 2012)

Hello my name is Jason Patton and I have something to share that I think you all might be interested in. Myself and two other partners have developed and are producing a new tool specifically designed to help roofers cut cold shingles. It's called the TORCH KNIFE™ and is essentially a utility knife and a refillable butane torch combine in to one convenient tool. We are just about to start production and we wanted to give all of you a first look. While you are there you can sign up for a chance to win a free TORCH KNIFE™ and we will also send you a coupon for 20% off the retail price (currently right around $29.95). If you have any questions you can reach us via the contact form on the site.

Jason Patton

www.torchknife.com


----------



## AnyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

im not sure how practical i think it is as a shingle knife but it would sure be a cool cig lighter for the boys. I see this as a stocking stuffer. Looks cool


----------



## Gladys_christabel (Dec 13, 2012)

Hey i got some ideas from your website.Sure i will suggest some other to buy your product Because i dont have much experience in cutting cold shingles.

____________________________________________________________

remodeling companies


----------

